
How We’ve Optimized Remote Team Meetings for Ultimate Efficiency - AliCollins
https://www.groovehq.com/blog/how-to-optimize-remote-team-meetings
======
umut
He lost me at "But Kris, our business coach, pushed us to try it."...

